# Laying eggs above ground!



## murdocjunior (Apr 28, 2012)

My female has been laying eggs above ground like 1 at a time with thepast 2 weeks she wont dig and lay inground and ive noticed a few broken eggs when she walk on them. Any suggestions to help her lay inground? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 28, 2012)

Presumably, she doesn't feel there's anything soft enough to dig in. Could you dig a deep hole and fill it with sand for her?


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 28, 2012)

Also, could mean SHE knows they arn't fetile eggs, and or being a young tort....will just dump them on the surface with no nest.
JD~


----------



## murdocjunior (Apr 28, 2012)

Well she layed before a few times and were firtile and ahe dug a few hole then and i guess i can dig her a hole with sand.


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2012)

This is what some of them do their first time around, but its very unusual for them to do it after already digging proper nests and laying fertile eggs...

Has she been pacing a lot, like she's looking for something?
What size enclosure is she in?
Is it all one type of soil consistency?

Try running a sprinkler and dampening the ground near where ever she laid the last time. In the dryer months, mine tend to look for the dampest areas.


----------

